# 14 DPO and temperature still high!



## 2ying1

Hello ladies, 

I am going crazy over hear... I am usually very regular and temperature starts dropping a day before AF arrives. I was expecting my period yesterday so I took a pregnancy test in the AM and got a BFN! I really thought this was our month especially after my husband noticed how 'tight' I felt during sex. Sorry if that's TMI! I have read that could be a sign and my best friend experienced that during her pregnancy. 

Also, my temperature isn't increasing or dropping, it's staying pretty consistent which is odd as well! 

Any one else experience this before? I feel like I'm going crazy!


----------



## SashaJoy13

My temperatures have stayed consistent after o every month accept this one. I am only 11 dpo but have gone triphasic... as long as af stays away and your temps continue being consistent your not out yet!!!

How many dpo are you, when is af due?


----------



## 2ying1

Today I am 14dpo, in the past my temperature start dropping at 12 dpo and AF is usually due the next day. I shall wait to see what my temps do tomorrow, if it stays the same i will probably test again. I am the opposite of a POAS addict, it scares me! Haha

Triphasic can be a really good sign! I'm so excited for you! I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## ItsAWonder

SashaJoy13 said:


> My temperatures have stayed consistent after o every month accept this one. I am only 11 dpo but have gone triphasic... as long as af stays away and your temps continue being consistent your not out yet!!!
> 
> How many dpo are you, when is af due?

Can you explain what triphasic is w/ temping? I have heard this term but have not read a good description. My temp dropped yesterday and AF due today but today it shot back up to my high of 98.48. Right now, I don't feel like AF is coming. Pressure is directly behind my pubic bone instead of higher, but I don't usually get it until afternoon.


----------



## SashaJoy13

ItsAWonder said:


> Can you explain what triphasic is w/ temping? I have heard this term but have not read a good description. My temp dropped yesterday and AF due today but today it shot back up to my high of 98.48. Right now, I don't feel like AF is coming. Pressure is directly behind my pubic bone instead of higher, but I don't usually get it until afternoon.

tri phasic is when your temperature goes above your cover line... here are my temps as an example.

prior to ovulation 96.8 consistently, post ovulation 97.2 also consistently therefore anything .2 degrees higher is above my cover line so this month it went like this
96.8 pre o
97.2 1-5 dpo (days past ovulation)
96.8 6 dpo (implantation dip?)
97.2 7 dpo
97.4 8-9 dpo
97.6 10 dpo
97.8 11 dpo
98.1 12 dpo (today)

there was a steady increase in my temp and it continues to go up daily. I have researched that a random lower temperature doesnt mean your out (af just needs to stay away) but a triphasic chart doesn't mean your pregnant either (24% of pregnant women do have a triphasic chart). If your temperature remains elevated for 18 dpo then there is a 99% chance you are pregnant.

Again though a random low temperature doesnt mean squat till the witch shows up!

I hope I helped a little bit and if you have more questions let me know but by the same token your chart looks wonderful!! it can sometimes be more difficult to find the the triphasic pattern but I would call your chart great!!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I didn't get my bfp till 13 dpo! Your chart looks really good


----------



## ItsAWonder

Thanks for the info ladies! Taking a test tomorrow.... if AF not here.


----------



## ItsAWonder

How are you all doing today? Temp drop for me again this AM and BFN but still no AF. Hanging onto some hope....


----------



## SashaJoy13

I stayed at yesterdays temp 98.1... I also did a test this morning that confused me. I waited 3 minutes and had a light line (took a pic) then went back 5 minutes later and clean as a whistle... :(

ItsAWonder... I am holding out hope for you too! keep me in the loop


----------



## ItsAWonder

SashaJoy13 said:


> I stayed at yesterdays temp 98.1... I also did a test this morning that confused me. I waited 3 minutes and had a light line (took a pic) then went back 5 minutes later and clean as a whistle... :(
> 
> ItsAWonder... I am holding out hope for you too! keep me in the loop

Was it by any chance a FRER? I have stopped using them b/c it happened to me often.

Let's keep each other posted. Was totally calm until yesterday. Let myself get my hopes up, now just anxious.


----------



## SashaJoy13

no it was dollar tree test... I looked on peeonastick.com and they had no reports of false positives... but does a real positive actually disappear??


----------



## ItsAWonder

It shouldn't disappear. Sometimes you will see a white line as the dye moves across which will blend in - this is a negative. A line can only be read as positive if it has color and holds but, as you know, you may just be testing too early. (Argh!) Try again in a day or two and see what happens.


----------



## SashaJoy13

I was tryingto pos. picture but I have decided to wait for a few more days before I poas again


----------



## SashaJoy13

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/5C3B7120-orig_zpsb2486c2b.png

there we go thats it


----------



## ItsAWonder

there we go thats it[/QUOTE]

It's really hard to tell, but it looks like there is a pink hue. I say wait a few days and test again if no AF. Someone in another post I am in (who's testing Feb 11th) had a similar test which turned positive two days later. You should check it out.


----------



## ItsAWonder

SashaJoy - how are you holding up today?

I have had a very interesting AM. Still no AF, slight temp increase, increased creamy CM, fatigue, slight dizzy spell and heart palpitations. I have not had palpitations since I was a in middle school. Looked it up and it's a common sign. Absolutely no sign of AF. I am staring to believe that this is it. Hoping tomorrow's test backs me up!


----------



## 2ying1

AF got me this morning! Good luck, ladies! 

Never thought we'd be going on 11 months of trying, I'm seeing my doctor this week.


----------



## ItsAWonder

2ying1 said:


> AF got me this morning! Good luck, ladies!
> 
> Never thought we'd be going on 11 months of trying, I'm seeing my doctor this week.

Sorry to hear. I hope your doctor can see if something is going on so the process becomes easier, or that it's just a fluke and rights itself soon. My thoughts are with you. :flower:


----------



## SashaJoy13

ss 2ying... The dr can shed some ligh on the situation... after one visit with mine I had significant changes in my cycle!!! I really hope you get your bfp soon.

itsawonder- im still doing very well... had yet another temperature rise... still no Af ut getting very sore bbs... Also people at work keep saying I am very quiet and one of then said I have "pregnant mood swings" then asked me if I was!!!! lol

Hubby keeps asking me how baby is doing and this morning when a yippy dog (who barks at us every morning) stopped barking and went to sit on the porch when it saw me, my hubby said "what did you do to it" as if it was really me!!! lol

Anyhow I am testing again tomorrow morning and I am so excited... I have drs ointment next week for a response to blood work I did 3 weeks ago so my dr will be surprised when I tell him his advice really worked and I need even more blood work done to check my hcg


----------



## ItsAWonder

SashaJoy - how did your test go? I started spotting yesterday afternoon. Probably going to be AF, but still just spotting.


----------



## SashaJoy13

hey 2.. took the test and within 2 minutes got thi
https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/SashaJoy13/Snapbucket/26206E78-orig_zps3106bd27.jpg


----------



## ItsAWonder

Looks good to me!!!!!


----------

